# Hot sugar-free milky drinks (like Ovaltine, etc)



## Malcs

Hi,
Does anyone know of a hot sugar-free milky drink, along the lines of Ovaltine or Horlicks, that is available either in-store or online?
If not, shouldn't there be a demand for something like this?


----------



## bilbie

cream and water..melt 80% cocoa chocolate ..or add cocoa powder..a dash of mint and vanilla essence


----------



## Copepod

I generally drink caffeine free instant coffee (or filters more rarely, with visitors) in the evening. 
Options range of low sugar flavoured hot chocolate drinks are available in sachets and pots - just add boiling water. Also supermarket own brand versions.


----------



## DeusXM

Worth also noting that by definition, Ovaltine and Horlicks are high in carbs because of the malt. Even without the sugar there's still a fair bit of carbohydrate in them.


----------



## Val999

I sometimes have Horlicks but don't put as much in as they recommend. A couple of heaped teaspoons in a mug is fine for me.


----------



## Purls of Wisdom

Val999 said:


> I sometimes have Horlicks but don't put as much in as they recommend. A couple of heaped teaspoons in a mug is fine for me.


Horlicks surely brings back many memories of cold weather spent in India. Lately I have been longing for a hot drink at the end of the day since we are heading towards winter. 

Which Horlicks do you choose? I couldn't find the Lite version at my local supermarket, only original and instant kind. High in carbs and contain sugar. 

I can see one can get various flavours, such as Vanilla, almond and my childhood fav green cardamom ( Elaichi). 

Are there any non chocolate hot drinks which are diabetes friendly? 

Much appreciated.


----------



## Proud to be erratic

Almond milk is nil or miniscule carbs (depends on the brand and whether long life); add a generous splash of double cream to make it interesting - very low carbs. Coconut milk is very low carb, again add some double cream.

I also find a teaspoon of bovril or marmite in a mug of hot water is deceptively filling, for negligible carbs or calories. Marmite has slightly more carbs than Bovril.


----------



## Leadinglights

We have a Dolce Gusto coffee machine, and the Flat White is only 4.5g carb per cup, others are a bit more.

I used to love marmite as a drink but now find it a bit too salty. As my Dad was vegetarian, we used to always have Marmite gravy. Never liked Bovril but then we didn't have that anyway.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

I like having warm almond milk or unsweetened Sproud (pea protein milk) with a teaspoon of erythritol and some nutmeg and half teaspoon of nutritional yeast and a sprinkle of cinammon stirred in and sometimes I mix a half teaspoon of decaf coffee in there as well.
I find it hits the same spot as Horlicks/Ovaltine. A drop or two of caramel flavouring can make it even nicer and or a drop of vanilla extract.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

And I just remembered - Yorkshire Bedtime tea - with plenty of non carb milk, with or without added sweetener is a perfect hug in a cup and is easy.


https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/295665988


----------



## Jenny65

Are the chocolate options drinks low carb too?  I often crave a hot chocolate, especially when the weather gets colder, but didnt know if these are OK


----------



## helli

I find Roibois tea has a creamy feel to it without using any milk or cream (although some people add some). As this is caffeine free, this is a good bed time drink as are other herbal teas such as chamomile.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Jenny65 said:


> Are the chocolate options drinks low carb too?  I often crave a hot chocolate, especially when the weather gets colder, but didnt know if these are OK


The Tesco nutritional information has them as 6.5g per serving (59g per 100g) - so it depends on whether that fits in with your daily allowance of carbs per day. 5.7g of that is sugar.  It also contains aspartame which for me makes it a definite no no.

If you want a hot chocolate you can buy 
Dr Oetker 100% Cocoa powder which is only 8.9g carbs per 100G!!  It has no additives etc just pure chocolate.  You can make it up with hot water and warm zero carb milk and add a little double cream for silkiness and use a safe sweetener like erythritol and there will be virtually no carbs at all in a cup - I have hot chocolate like this often and sometimes top it off with a dollop of whipped double cream on top - it has no effect on blood sugar at all.
Chocolate is something you can have every day if you want - just choose the 100% cocoa version and it is very low carb - no need at all to buy stuff like Options.




			https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/296457140


----------



## Jenny65

What is zero carb milk and where can I buy this, I am definitely going to try this as it sounds lovely


----------



## Jenny65

I have the 85% chocolate from green and blacks occasionally just a small square if my calories allow, I didnt know you can get 100%


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Jenny65 said:


> What is zero carb milk and where can I buy this, I am definitely going to try this as it sounds lovely


Sproud is my favourite - almost zero carb but tastes wonderful and I even like drinking it by the glass full









						Waitrose & Partners
					

Buy quality groceries and wine from Waitrose & Partners




					www.waitrose.com
				



Alpro almond no sugars long life is the one I used for years before finding Sproud - it is actually zero carb


			https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/276761995


----------



## Jenny65

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> Sproud is my favourite - almost zero carb but tastes wonderful and I even like drinking it by the glass full
> View attachment 22209
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waitrose & Partners
> 
> 
> Buy quality groceries and wine from Waitrose & Partners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.waitrose.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alpro almond no sugars long life is the one I used for years before finding Sproud - it is actually zero carb
> 
> 
> https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/276761995
> 
> 
> View attachment 22210


thank you so much, I will try these with a little melted 85% chocolate and a sweetener to see if it hits the spot x


----------

